# The file explorer "status bar" missing



## JackGopher (Jan 30, 2008)

Does anyone know how can I get the "Status bar" in vistas file explorer?
It was very handy in XP.

(It isn't found in the "folder options" from control panel, nor from the "views" menu in the file explorer)


Thanks, 
Jack

________________


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

JackGopher said:


> . . .how can I get the "Status bar" in vistas file explorer?. . .


Hi Jack. . .

Do you have the "File Edit View Tools Help" Menu bar at the top?

Here is something to try - 

For Menu Bar (Needed to enable the Status Bar) - 

> Start > Computer > Orgranize (@ top) > Layout (from dropdown) > Menu Bar

Then from Menu Bar "View" (Singular)
> select Status Bar from dropdown

You should have the status bar at the bottom of the screen.

Please let me now if this works, as I may have made a change to the registry last year for this - I'm not sure. Since I don't generally use Windows Explorer any longer, I don't keep up with wExplorer's registry change documentation. I use a third party utility program based on the DOS X-tree of yesteryear.

Please post your result.

Thanks. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## JackGopher (Jan 30, 2008)

It worked fine!
Thanks! The Organize - layout - menu bar was the secret....


______________________________
Free Microsoft Excel 2007 tutorial and training videos


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: The file explorer "status bar" missing (SOLVED)*

Glad to be of help.

Enjoy Vista - there's alot here!

regards. . . jcgriff2


----------

